# The fastest animal on the planet...EVER!



## Bend The Light (Sep 2, 2011)

This is the fastest animal on the planet, apparently. In a vertical dive, the Peregrine Falcon can reach speeds in excess of 240mph. That is fast, and if the target of that fast dive is a starling, for example, he stands no chance!

What do you think of this handsome fellow?




Peregrin Falcon by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jackiex_x (Sep 2, 2011)

wow that's a good shot.  looks like he's just had lunch (is that blood around his beak?)


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 3, 2011)

jackiex_x said:


> wow that's a good shot.  looks like he's just had lunch (is that blood around his beak?)



Yes, it is. He was eating at the time...

Thanks.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 3, 2011)

Great picture! Can't imagine the feeling of watching such an animal eating and even take some photos.

Regards,
*LizardKing*


----------



## PhotoTish (Sep 3, 2011)

He is indeed handsome and what a great photo :thumbup:


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 3, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Great picture! Can't imagine the feeling of watching such an animal eating and even take some photos.
> 
> Regards,
> *LizardKing*



Thanks. 


It was only a little chick(en).


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 3, 2011)

PhotoTish said:


> He is indeed handsome and what a great photo :thumbup:



Thank you.


----------



## ClickAddict (Sep 3, 2011)

Beautifull bird, but I would be more impressed with his speed if it wasn't a "vertical dive".  240mph sounds fast, but even a human in balled up position has a terminal velocity of ~200mph in free fall if I recall correctly.  Put a cone on our head and point straight down in one of those olympic swimsuits with like zero resitance and I'm sure we could probably hit the 240s as well.   All that said I still love the photo.


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 3, 2011)

ClickAddict said:


> Beautifull bird, but I would be more impressed with his speed if it wasn't a "vertical dive".  240mph sounds fast, but even a human in balled up position has a terminal velocity of ~200mph in free fall if I recall correctly.  Put a cone on our head and point straight down in one of those olympic swimsuits with like zero resitance and I'm sure we could probably hit the 240s as well.


Yes, that may be so, but you wouldn't be able to catch your dinner whilst doing so, I don't think. 

Someone on another forum shared this...

Peregrine falcon sky dive - Brought to you by Dumpalink.com



ClickAddict said:


> All that said I still love the photo.



Thank you.


----------



## emoxley (Sep 3, 2011)

ClickAddict said:


> Beautifull bird, but I would be more impressed with his speed if it wasn't a "vertical dive".  240mph sounds fast, but even a human in balled up position has a terminal velocity of ~200mph in free fall if I recall correctly.  Put a cone on our head and point straight down in one of those olympic swimsuits with like zero resitance and I'm sure we could probably hit the 240s as well.   All that said I still love the photo.


But the bird lives through the dive...............


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 4, 2011)

emoxley said:


> ClickAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Beautifull bird, but I would be more impressed with his speed if it wasn't a "vertical dive".  240mph sounds fast, but even a human in balled up position has a terminal velocity of ~200mph in free fall if I recall correctly.  Put a cone on our head and point straight down in one of those olympic swimsuits with like zero resitance and I'm sure we could probably hit the 240s as well.   All that said I still love the photo.
> ...


----------



## tyler_h (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome shot. Love it!


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 4, 2011)

tyler_h said:


> Awesome shot. Love it!



Thanks Tyler.


----------



## JustinZ850 (Sep 4, 2011)

i like it!


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 4, 2011)

JustinZ850 said:


> i like it!



Thanks. 
So do I!


----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice shot!
He is very hansome, even with dinner all over his face


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 4, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> Nice shot!
> He is very hansome, even with dinner all over his face



Thanks.


----------



## Jim Morelly (Sep 6, 2011)

Bend The Light,

Nice shot ! 

Doesn't get better than that!

I can only hope to get such an opportunity !

Thanks for sharing
Jim


----------



## Lux_Artifex (Sep 6, 2011)

The blood on his beak is very striking. For me, it takes this photograph from "just another bird pic" to "wow."

Similarly, I've always loved those photos of lions with blood soaked fur 'round their muzzles and neck. It makes it *real.*


----------



## StringThing (Sep 6, 2011)

Amazing shot!  Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 7, 2011)

Jim Morelly said:


> Bend The Light,
> 
> Nice shot !
> 
> ...



Thanks Jim.


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 7, 2011)

Lux_Artifex said:


> The blood on his beak is very striking. For me, it takes this photograph from "just another bird pic" to "wow."
> 
> Similarly, I've always loved those photos of lions with blood soaked fur 'round their muzzles and neck. It makes it *real.*



Thanks.


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 7, 2011)

StringThing said:


> Amazing shot!  Thanks for sharing that with us.



Cheers.


----------



## kennysghost (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome Shot!!!


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 7, 2011)

kennysghost said:


> Awesome Shot!!!



Thank you.


----------



## Saravin (Sep 9, 2011)

Very very very nice photography !!


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 9, 2011)

Saravin said:


> Very very very nice photography !!



Thank you.


----------



## klbphotography (Sep 19, 2011)

he looks sad


----------



## Bend The Light (Sep 20, 2011)

klbphotography said:


> he looks sad



Think he was fine...he was eating, so probably just caught him with that look on his face.


----------



## klbphotography (Sep 20, 2011)

Bend The Light said:


> klbphotography said:
> 
> 
> > he looks sad
> ...



He's probably sad because he ate all his food, but was still hungry


----------

